# First 1/3 Bucks awards



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

MVP- Mike Redd
20+ppg, 5+ rpg, and the undisputed king of the Bucks. If they make a playoff run, he's the guy to take them.
runner up: Joe Smith

Biggest Suprise- Tj Ford
Many doubters in the beginning of the season, he is top 10 in the league in assists, once he gets consistant, he'll be a top 5 PG in the NBA.
runner up: Dan Santiago

Bench Player- Dan Gadsuric
Toni was injured, and Dez started too many games to qualify, plus Dan is like a 7' ball of energy. Hussles more then anybody.
runner up: Damon Jones
Biggest Disappointment- Joel Prysbilla
The center spot was his to lose at the beginning of the year, and he lost it to a Free Agent, a second rounder, and a foreign player.
runner up: Erick Strickland
Game of the year- Bucks 93, Pacers 79 (Oct. 31, 2003)
Tj Ford almost had a triple double, and the Bucks outrebounded the Pacers by 24 to spoil the Pacers home opener.
runner up: Bucks 98, Bulls 68 (Nov. 1, 2003)

WarDog toughness award- Dan Santiago
Gets totally beat up in the middle, gets kicked in the face by Reuban Patterson, almost breaks his nose against the Clippers, and is still in there night after night.
runner up: Joe Smith

Coolest Buck- Joe Smith
The Shades.
runner up: Dez Mason


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I would have to say that my biggest suprise would be Mr Godzilla. I always knew he could play but didn't think he would this key to the Bucks.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

MVP-Redd Runner up-Smith
Biggest Surprise-Skinner Runner up-Ford
Bench Player-Mason Runner up-Gadzuric
Biggest Disappointment-Pryzbilla Runner up-Santiago
Game of the year-Bucks 101 Pacers 96 (12/26/03) Runner up-Bucks 98 Bulls 68 (11/1/03)
Toughness Award-Smith Runner up-Santiago
Coolest Buck-Smith Runner up-Ford


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

toughness award should go to joe smith, he played really hard for the wolves.!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> toughness award should go to joe smith, he played really hard for the wolves.!!!!!!!!!!!!


I agree that Smith should get it but we're talking about this year.


----------

